# Casting in Hickory NC



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

sunday feb 27th 12 noon and on.........keep an eye on this post if u plan to come
we will ONLY cast if the field drys enough..i will be posting updates from the field as late as 11 am sunday [YOU MAY WANNA CALL FIRST!!] questions call jeff @ 828 270 4758


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm in...rubber knee boots & all...


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Scared of a little mud!?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

saltycaster said:


> Scared of a little mud!?


Tsk tsk! A little mud is one thing; messing up the man's field is another. If it's doable we'll be there so c'mon out.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Count me in*

Gang,

It is about 2:30pm Friday and we are having wind gusts about 30mph so I think the ground will have dried with what little rain we did get.

I will try and be there on time at noon.

This wind has me worried as people will have a false sense of security and light debris cleaning fires tomorrow and burn the county up.

Dave if you need a ride just post or call the cell 828 461 2296.

Jeff, I got paid  so keep me in mind.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

YERBYRAY....Thanks...I do and I will ...loaded up new line on a couple of reels last night and cleaned an relube a few bearings....I will also bring along my Daiwa Sealine X 20 and 30SHA for you to give a try...for the price they are great reels....I put static mags in both of these but haven't really thrown....I have been thinking of selling the 30.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Back in the states for 3 weeks, going today and see mom in concord, would like to get the cobwebs off the reels where is the field located in hickory????

tom


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Cast or not to cast? I have a lonnng drive and would not be able to make the trip waiting for a almost noon decision. (would like to see (try) some of Jeff's new toys...I'm sure he has some since my last trip) May have to head to the usual tomorrow (if they practice) and see you guys another weekend.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Directions*

If we use the field that we have used the last two weekends here are the directions.

If you are using a GPS device, the address of 3039 Robinson Road, Newton, NC will get you close. Follow the directions below.

Take I40 to Exit 125 (Lenoir Rhyne Blvd) [Hickory, NC]
If you are coming from the east, you will turn left at the top of the ramp.
Go 3.4 miles on Lenoir Rhyne Blvd/Robinson Rd. It changes names but is the same road.

On Robinson Rd you will approach a small bridge. You will make a right turn just prior to the bridge. There will be a yellow metal gate.

We have been throwing about .6 mi off Robinson Rd. Just follow the dirt road till you see us.

FYI...35 40.006N 81 17.934W is the gate if you have old school GPS.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*casting*

I am at the field as I type lookin like a great day to cast come on out!!!!!


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

On my way


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

*Casting*

On the way.

John


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Anything going on next Saturday?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad everyone could come out and cast today was a beauty........mr ray u keep up the good work and youll be right there with us in no time.....
we wont be casting this comming weekend ....but will resume the following ......agian thanks to all that made it


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks to all*

Had a great time and please accept my apologies for not being too attentive as my 3 year old distraction takes away from my schooling.

It was a pleasure seeing everyone and making new friends.

I can tell it is all about technique much like other sports. I will work on it for the next two weeks and view a couple Youtube videos for inspiration.

Jeff, send me a PM about my newest weapon in the war against fish. I keep a journal about all of my gear and want to add their respective info. i.e. I have forgotten the name of the rod already. 

thanks again.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sounds like you guys had a great time.

Remember the CSCA 1st tourney is in less than three weeks.

Join us!!

Tommy


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Hooked Up said:


> we wont be casting this comming weekend ....but will resume the following


 
Have to go to work to support those that will not. Maybe later.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great time.
> 
> Remember the CSCA 1st tourney is in less than three weeks.
> 
> ...


I might come down and spectate as I think the better half and shrimp are going to Spartanburg for the weekend and I can run wild, well for two days.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Had a great time even if I can't keep up with you youngsters anymore. But I did throw 12+ oz.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

*Too much fun blowing reels*

If your reels look like this, you had too much fun....guess I had too much fun.

<a target="_blank" href="http://img11.imageshack.us/i/blowup1.jpg/"><img src="http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5973/blowup1.th.jpg" border="0"/></a><br>
<a target="_blank" href="http://img87.imageshack.us/i/blowup2.jpg/"><img src="http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4319/blowup2.th.jpg" border="0"/></a><br>


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Yup, ya did have a right good time.


----------

